#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тайский >  > > >  >  >  Выбор тона в зависимости от типа слога

## Паскаль

На мой взгляд, эта схема удобнее, чем схема "мёртвый-живой слог".

В doc-формате

----------

Ittosai (22.03.2014)

----------

